# Aluminum cases,



## t1no (Mar 8, 2006)

are they the best cases for heat problems? and on the current case i have, i have 4 fans (2 that bring air in and 2 that brings the air out) is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Thank You.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thats a good thing, and aluminum case do help heat a little bit. they move hrat along faster then steel/plastic


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Aluminum is often used for heatsinks so it can't be bad. What you want to do is create a negative airspace within the case by having more exhaust than intake.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Aluminum cases run cooler than steel.
If concerned about heat, a top exhaust fan can be added(depending on you case design) Simply put you hand on the top of the case and if it warmer than the sides, a top exhaust would be a definate asset.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with the chorus about Aluminum being the best to dissapate heat. When you talk about four fans, we are at a disadvantage. You need to state where they are located and which direction they are blowing.

I am rather a curious person. Why are you specifically asking about heat, do you have a special heat problem? If so, why not share what temps your are seeing or other problems that are heat related. It would also help all of us if we knew what motherboard, CPU, and video card you have because that determines a great deal about this issue.

Post back with more details and any of us might be able to give you better advice.


----------

